# Looking for a metal Faiverly Pantograph



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

At the 2009 spring ECLSTS, I ordered a Faiverly pantograph from one of the suppliers for European train stuff. It had not arrived by the 2010 spring ECLSTS. In fact, I believe that the supplier may have lost my order. I largely blame myself for the oversight. If I had kept inquiring about this order, he (the supplier) may have kept on top of it.

Anyway, there is not a major rush, as this item is intended for an Aristo PCC street car. I don't want to open that can of worms at this time, I'd just like to find and buy a metal Faiverly (one arm) pantograph. My LCE train has Faiverly pantographs, but they are plastic. They will not last when used with the catenary I hope to build someday.

Any ideas where I could buy or order a metal Faiverly pantograph? I'm not in a rush, but I would like to have it on hand if the PCC car ever appears. I may also have other projects for Faiverly pantographs, providing they are sufficiently cost effective.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I am not terribly fussy. The pantograph could be surplus from a kitbash or a "trashed" locomotive. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Which pantograph were you going to use? Apart from specialist stuff, the only one I can think of is (maybe, not sure if it's actually plastic anyway) is the LGB one off their Ge 4/4 III, and I've never managed to get hold of that as a spare or even find out a part number. Piko do quite a nice single arm in plastic, and I've always wondered about either gluing a brass top-plate on top to the plastic contact strips, or replacing just that part of the assembly with something soldered up from sheet and bar. Don't actually have any catenary, so haven't tried the experiment...

J


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan; 

I tried something like that with Lima's plastic HO pantographs years ago. Sometimes it worked, but usually it didn't. I'd rather not scratch build (lazy), but "scratching" it is beginning to look attractive to me. 

David Meashey


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the LGB Acella have one?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I hit enter twice.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill; 

Do you mean the Amtrak version of the LCE? If so, yes, but it is plastic - and perhaps unsprung. I may just end up going over one of my HO Faiverlies and duplicating the parts in large scale using brass stock. 

David M.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Hartland has a pantograph you can buy, not sure what it is made of though.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think Heartland pantographs are the correct style. If it were me, I think I would try to build one too.


----------

